# Testosterone Propionate Linked to Test Flu



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 10, 2014)

Whats up brothers,

Curious to know more on this. I've been reading up on the Propionate Ester causing flu like symptoms in some, others experience nothing. I have been implementing 100mg/mL test p ED for the past 3 days now and have been feeling what I believe to be the test flu. Slightly elevated body temp, sweating profusely at night, chills, warm to the touch. Any facts behind this?? And has anyone else experienced similar sides? 

Heard the myth behind this was a BA/BB reaction?? I have no idea, but I'd like to make sure it happens to some. This is my first time using Test P.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Might not be the ester, if the gear contains Ethyl Oleate and you're allergic to it, it can cause a flu-like reaction.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 10, 2014)

had a buddy that got this and looked like he was dying. i figured he just was sick... hmm


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Two questions:

Is this your first time using prop?

Is this your first time running a new lab?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 10, 2014)

Higher body temp and more sweating - nothing unusual there... and those aren't what I would consider Flu symptoms Lol


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Is this your first time using prop?
> 
> Is this your first time running a new lab?



Yes, was doing TPP/NPP but cut the NPP after 6 weeks because of bloating. Using prop and winstrol now. This prop is from local friends, all of which have been using with no sides.



TheLupinator said:


> Higher body temp and more sweating - nothing unusual there... and those aren't what I would consider Flu symptoms Lol



Lol, cutting weight in my sleep!


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 10, 2014)

So you've used propionate ester in both NPP and TPP without issue but this new prop from the local is giving you issues.
Sounds like it's not the propionate that's the problem


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> So you've used propionate ester in both NPP and TPP without issue but this new prop from the local is giving you issues.
> Sounds like it's not the propionate that's the problem



Isn't the phenylpropionate ester still a bit different of chemical makeup than propionate ester?


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 10, 2014)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Isn't the phenylpropionate ester still a bit different of chemical makeup than propionate ester?



Yep, they're a little different but still propionate esters.

Have you asked your source if your new stuff contains EO?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Yep, they're a little different but still propionate esters.
> 
> Have you asked your source if your new stuff contains EO?



Will be doing that ASAP!


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 10, 2014)

The response I received was Grape seed oil...


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 10, 2014)

... that's sketcky....

GSO is the carrier oil, there has to be at least BA in there to prevent bacterial growth...


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 10, 2014)

Maybe I'm just used to better compounds than these local guys are...


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 10, 2014)

This discussion of some not tolerating test prop has gone on for years. 

Unfortunately some guys just don't tolerated it.  They have HUGE PIP, flu like sytpoms, and overall feel terrible while taking it.

Other guys like me prefer prop to long esters (even for trt) because it causes less water retention and fewer sides in general.  Of course, it must be pinned more often but once you get over the fear of the needle that's really not a problem.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 10, 2014)

I would highly doubt the ester has anything to do with it


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 10, 2014)

Or it could be coincidence and your just sick.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 10, 2014)

There is Def something to it. I get a little of these feelings on test e and c. But when I take prop or sus I feel like shit for 3 or 4 days. I even get small swelling and red. That is Def a reaction to the compounds. Diff labs different times, every time I use prop or sus I get these reactions.


----------



## graniteman (Jul 11, 2014)

I looked into this a while back and posted this at TID, the only medical reasoning I could find. I've only got it once or twice. 

Test 'Flu'

    Always wondered why but never actually looked into why. I found this part of an article about what causes ''test flu''.

    'Sustanon flu' or 'sus flu' is a fairly common occurrence when using testosterone. The problem has been given this name by some users who experience flu-like symptoms upon commencing a testosterone cycle. It's worth noting that this problem is primarily associated with short esterified testosterones such as Propionate (including Sustanon which include a Prop/Phenylprop ester), though is possible in reality from any testosterone ester. Although there are varying opinions which suggest a cause for this issue, the properties and effects of testosterone metabolite Etiocholanone make it appear particularly plausible. Etiocholanone is a pyrogen and elevations in circulatory levels are associated with feverish effects. Propionate as we know is a fast acting ester resulting in a rapid elevation in testosterone and thus etiocholanone levels. It's certainly possible that this rapid increase results in some users experiencing flu-like symptoms during the early stages of a cycle.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 11, 2014)

Most likely you just got a cold or something you will know if you have test flu. Good luck


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 11, 2014)

Some people react to short esters very different some are okay with them others get redness and swelling also extreme PIP.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks brothers. Appreciate it.

GS


----------



## motley482 (Jul 16, 2014)

Im running 150mg test prop EOD first time using prop...and by week 2 thru week 4 I was sweating perfusely,  bp was up, heart rate up and getting hot/cold flashes....it finally subsided and I feel great but never had those symptoms on test E so I guess I would say the prop def has that affect on some indivduals


----------

